# Conversation and Fun > Just Conversation >  Fezz

## Jacqui

Supposedly it's Fezz's birthday. I don't know, do you??

*Happy Birthday Bob !!!*

:cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## braheem24

Nu Uh! 

This one's for you :cheers:

----------


## Now I See

Not sure, Jacqui, but today would be a great day for a birthday...so... 
Happy Birthday, Fezz!!!
:cheers:

----------


## Dave Nelson

:cheers:

----------


## bob_f_aboc

Fezz's Birthday is on Cinco de Mayo?????

Doesn't that seem overly convenient...even for him?

----------


## Sean

Happy B-Day !!! :cheers:

----------


## k12311997

:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:
HAPPY BEERTHDAY
                   :cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## wmcdonald

Have a wonderful birthday, Bob!

Warren

----------


## Leo Hadley Jr

*Well that explains a lot!!!*

feliz cumpleaños:cheers:

----------


## obxeyeguy

Happy birthday Fezz!!!   (if it really is)

----------


## For-Life

hbd fezz.  Have a glass of milk on me

----------


## Lee Prewitt

I thought everyday was Fezz's birthday?  His birthday on a national drinking day?  Some people are born under lucky signs and good omens!

Happy birthday Bob!

:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## DocInChina

Happy BDAY, buddy! Perhaps you will not be reading these well wishes for several days though. Here is one on me.:cheers:

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Hey, old buddy,
 Don't worry, you're not getting older, you're getting......well....older and more decrepit and nearer to death than ever before!
So Cheer up! Celebrate!

Just this once, it's OK for you to have , oh several sips of beer to celebrate!

Happy Birthday!!


note the beer colored text. heh heh
Dammit, it ended up on Cinco De Mayo, just like last year. How'd he do that?

----------


## mullo

Have a great Birthday buddy!!
:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## Jubilee

:cheers:Happy Birthday!!:cheers:

----------


## Happylady

:cheers: Happy Birthday, Fezz!! :cheers:  :cheers:

----------


## GAgal



----------


## Johns

Hey Brother Fezz...

God Bless You!

-Brother Johns

----------


## Snitgirl

Happy Birthday Fezzy Wezzy.. Enjoy your awesome day!! Thanks for being you Bud!:cheers::cheers:

----------


## Fezz

Thank you all!

:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## bob_f_aboc

> 05-06-2009, 05:41 AM





> Thank you all!
> 
> :cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


Just winding down?

----------


## Fezz

> Just winding down?


Yeah....................I *AM* getting older and decided to call it quits a bit early.

There is something deeply reassuring and soul calming to make it through a birthday and to raise a glass to the dawn of the new day!



;):cheers::cheers::cheers::D

----------


## HarryChiling

Anyone else think it's an odd coincidence that Fezz's birthday is on Cinco de Mayo the biggest drinking holiday in Mexico.  It can't be just coincindence that an entire country drinks on his brithday.

Happy Birthday, bro.:cheers:

----------


## Framebender

Happy Birthday to you!!

:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## Fezz

> God Bless You!


He sure has!!!!

I am blessed with the friendships of all of those who have wished me well on my special day!!!


:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> Anyone else think it's an odd coincidence that Fezz's birthday is on Cinco de Mayo the biggest drinking holiday in Mexico.  It can't be just coincindence that an entire country drinks on his brithday.
> 
> Happy Birthday, bro.:cheers:


Yeah, maybe they should rename it Cinco de Fezzo!  

Oh wait!!! Even better!! We should rename February to Fezzuary!

Show of hands!

----------


## k12311997

> Yeah, maybe they should rename it Cinco de Fezzo! 
> 
> Oh wait!!! Even better!! We should rename February to Fezzuary!
> 
> Show of hands!


new FEZZ 's  Day
ThanksFEZZing
FEZZmas
FEZZoween
The FEZZ of July
FEZZing day (canada)

----------

